# Long range adsl  router needed



## mohsin20 (Apr 5, 2013)

hey guys, i am looking for a long range adsl router for mtnl broadband. max budget 6k
i should be capable of handling range of about 2500 sq ft.


----------



## mohsin20 (Apr 13, 2013)

mohsin20 said:


> hey guys, i am looking for a long range adsl router for mtnl broadband. max budget 6k
> i should be capable of handling range of about 2500 sq ft.




97 viewes and no replies. i am sure someone must have an idea. for long range routers


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 13, 2013)

router range depends on many factors like construction material,design of the house,presence of glass windows etc.same router which works perfectly in one house will work poorly in another house of same area but with different construction materials/design.only thing you can do is either test an average router in your house to get some idea or buy the costliest router possible in your budget(for under 6000 i suggest tp-link or asus preferably with detachable antennas so you can have the option of replacing antenna with more powerful one to increase range if need arise).


----------



## mohsin20 (Apr 14, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> router range depends on many factors like construction material,design of the house,presence of glass windows etc.same router which works perfectly in one house will work poorly in another house of same area but with different construction materials/design.only thing you can do is either test an average router in your house to get some idea or buy the costliest router possible in your budget(for under 6000 i suggest tp-link or asus preferably with detachable antennas so you can have the option of replacing antenna with more powerful one to increase range if need arise).




got a netgear dgn1000 that i am using right now and it provides limited range.  looking for atleast twice the range


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 14, 2013)

not sure(like i earlier said range depend on many factors) but to get twice the range you have to get a 3 antenna wifi router(no adsl) like this & may have to purchase powerful external antenna to further boost the range:
TP-Link : TL-WR941ND : 300Mbps Wireless N Router - www.deltapage.com
TP-LINK TL-ANT2408CL 2.4GHz 8dBi Indoor Omni-directional Antenna | eBay


----------



## mohsin20 (Apr 14, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> not sure(like i earlier said range depend on many factors) but to get twice the range you have to get a 3 antenna wifi router(no adsl) like this & may have to purchase powerful external antenna to further boost the range:
> TP-Link : TL-WR941ND : 300Mbps Wireless N Router - www.deltapage.com
> TP-LINK TL-ANT2408CL 2.4GHz 8dBi Indoor Omni-directional Antenna | eBay



i have mtnl broadband hence i looking for an adsl router upgrade. i have set my eyes on tplinks w8970 and/or w8980. personally i think w8970 will suffice my requirements. if not then i might have to change the antenna's to 8dbi like you mentioned.

your thoughts?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 14, 2013)

availability of W8970 might be an issue & also it will cost ~5500 at least(based on international price in $) but it looks good.


----------



## mohsin20 (Apr 14, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> availability of W8970 might be an issue & also it will cost ~5500 at least(based on international price in $) but it looks good.


 

5.5 is within my budget . about the availibility. i have been told to expect the w8970 in may by tp-link themselves


----------



## papul1993 (Apr 14, 2013)

Get a WiFi range extender, repeater. Should increase the WiFi coverage.


----------



## mohsin20 (Apr 14, 2013)

i just want one device to cover the entire house instead of setting AP or adding repeaters but thanks for you input


----------

